# What to Look for in a kenpo class?



## speakman (Apr 11, 2005)

just wondering how you guys teach and learn in the dojo for American Kenpo? Light contact? Heavy? Warm ups? What? Thanks


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 11, 2005)

speakman said:
			
		

> just wondering how you guys teach and learn in the dojo for American Kenpo? Light contact? Heavy? Warm ups? What? Thanks


 Each dojo (generally called a studio) teaches American Kenpo somewhat differently because of the instructor's background, emphasis, and teaching experience. Some may have warm-ups before classes, some may not. Some may incorporate a lot of sparring, others do whenever needed. Some participate in tournaments, some do not. 

 That said, most do follow a basic curriculum (either 16, 24, or 32 system) that have EPAK techniques. Using one of the technique systems is what generally identifies the school as an EPAK studio. Not every technique is necessarily assigned/taught at the same color belt level (I know, I've trained at five different studios since 1985). Others may include some additional techniques to round out their training (progressive oriented schools).

          - Ceicei


----------



## speakman (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks...just wondering though, are alot of the techniques used on someone....not like actually throwuiing someone or anything, but say 2 people at each other practicing the moves with contact or without? Sounds kind of dumb, but I have been toying with jiu jitsu as of late, and all we do is throw people around lol. Just trying to get a feel of how "intense" the training should be.


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 11, 2005)

speakman said:
			
		

> Thanks...just wondering though, are alot of the techniques used on someone....not like actually throwuiing someone or anything, but say 2 people at each other practicing the moves with contact or without? Sounds kind of dumb, but I have been toying with jiu jitsu as of late, and all we do is throw people around lol. Just trying to get a feel of how "intense" the training should be.


 The techniques are practiced on a live person, either with the instructor or a student partner. The intensity does vary. Generally, the higher the rank, the more power and contact is used. Many beginners are not very firm with their contacts. (For example, they sometimes go out of their way to "miss the face" with their punches or barely touch their partner.) They do learn how to use control, make contact, and do better realistic movements as they gain confidence under proper instruction. Techniques can also be practiced "in the air" and are found within different forms (katas). 

          - Ceicei


----------



## evenflow1121 (Apr 17, 2005)

I believe the 32 technique system in EPAK is the same as the 24 technique system in that they just added extra ranks to the 32 became a 24 requirement but you are suppose to know the same amount upon recieving shodan. As for the 16 technique system, a few people teach it that way, as they feel that some moves in epak are redundant, or well there are many other reasons why I guess they do. I learned the 24 technique system. 

I would say, try to look for something that resembles EPAK, there are so many organizations sprouting out nowadays with their own variations and self proclaimed grand masters, you really need to keep your eyes open. The fact that a person teaches a 16 technique system by the way does not make them less legitimate in any way, however. Kenpo the way I learned it, had a major emphasis on technique, that is practicing techniques with your instructor or classmates, and on sparring, we sparred everyday, not to mention forms (although we obviously learned the forms, more emphasis was placed on technique and sparring) in my experience anyway. We do warm up, with pushups and sit ups and stretches for about 15 -20 min. Class length 1.5 hrs. 

Not every technique may be assigned to the same belt rank, I ve ran into people where Wings of Silk for example, was taught at the green belt level and others at the blue belt level. Some techniques with the same name, may even derive a bit for example, a hammer fist replaced with a grab. This really depends on who your teacher is, and who his or her teacher was, and in some cases even who their professor was. The old man taught different variations to different people, and some students now teachers, incorporated their own variations as well. I hope this helps you a bit.


----------

